# E-collar vibration vs. Stimulation



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

For those of you that use an e-collar, what is your opinion on a vibration vs. a stimulation? I'm working on finding the lowest level of stimulation necessary for my 10 month old, in most cases he responds to a vibration or a real low stimulation (level 10 or so on a ET300 mini Educator). What is the "lesser" of the correction? I seem to like the idea of the vibration and Otto seems to respond quite well to it. Starting to get to the point where it isn't even needed and he is following the initial command without any intervention (finally...been a long two months).


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You use the lowest level of stimulation, beep, vibrate, or correction potential, to achieve the desired response. As long as it is fair and predictable by the dog, you're on the correct path
I "teach" all three. Beep, followed by Vibrate, followed by Correction. I may not use all three in that order, but the dog absolutely understands the intent and the escalation of level. Some folks go right to correction on a low level. Neither method is wrong, and alot depends on the individual dog. It still has to fair and predictable for the dog.
In a few months, you may have to "up the ante", as he gets older and hormones kick in, but it will be a short lived period. Maybe 6-8 months, and then he'll be fine.
If you teach it right, it can almost be like "clicker training" a horse. In the field with Finn, if he's to far off, I just hit the beep and he turns in my direction. Mostly
Rarely do I need to use correction with Finn any longer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don’t use the beep, on collars. The last ones I purchased only have vibe, and stim.
While it does not happen often, to them. Some Vizslas start having a problem with other things that beep. Timers on microwaves, clothing dryers, our phones and many other things in their daily life beep.
i only use vibe, if there is a chance the dog cannot hear a command.
I know some people use vibe, if the dog does not follow the directions, then they use beep. If the dog still does not follow directions, then they use stim. To me that teaches the dog they do not have to listen to a command multiple times, until they have to follow through.
I would rather work the dog a longer period of time on a check cord, and use the stim on a very low setting. That way they gain a better understanding that Here means Here. The first time you say it. Not the third, or fourth time.

When I’m looking for the right setting for starting a dog. It is the level that only makes them give a little ear twitch, or maybe scratch the collar. I do it in the house without distraction. This is the only setting I use on younger dogs.

There are soo many ways to train a dog, and still get to the same level. You just have to find what fits your dog, and you.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Vibration then if needed stimulation.
Our 3 beasts have all done well with very little need for stimulation. When we first started them on the electric fence. We turned the stimulation up to mid level. It only took one time and they know that after the vibrate it is time to really pay attention.

Same thing with the tracking collar. ! decent stimulation one time and they are good. We now have them set at the lowest setting (mosquito bite). I have tried them on myself. high and low.

I can only think of 1 time my wife had to use stimulation after the first experience

Our first male flushed a coyote and started chasing it across a frozen lake. He was closing quickly . My wife gave a couple of vibrations but he was not stopping. A little stimulation stopped him in his tracks. He really wanted to make friends with the coyote..


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I use vibration/beep with Ellie and use the stim if she completely zones out like chasing a deer to who-knows-where. The top two uses for the e-collar for me is enforcing the "leave it" command when she starts sniffing up some disgusting ground dog-candy and recall where she feels ignoring my voice is OK (usually when looking to or already chasing something she shouldnt).


----------

